
Winner Take All US Pres. Election? Not If Electoral College Critics Win Cases - masonic
https://hosted.ap.org/republicanherald/article/e7bcc365bb354952912ea85dc28ac157/winner-take-all-not-if-electoral-college-critics-win-cases
======
tracker1
I'd much rather see proportionate electoral distribution from states over
trying to dismantle the electoral college system.

~~~
mvid
Why? Then you just get a less accurate estimate of the popular vote.

